# 9v Simulcast



## palbjorno (Aug 16, 2019)

I am about to build a Simulcast, but I would like to run it at 9 volts. Do I remove the parts before or after d100. Also, is there anything else to worry about?

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Aug 17, 2019)

Omit IC1, C12, C13, C14, C15, and D5.

Install jumper wires in the place of D1, D2, D3, D4.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 17, 2019)

I lost my simulcast PCB somewhere in the great cleaning of early 2019.


----------



## palbjorno (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 17, 2019)

As far as stated in previous posts on this build, you could also build it like normal and just socket the LT1054. Leaving it in will give you the higher voltage. Taking it out will give you 7.5v I think. That's how I use mine, with the chip out. I love it. Clean to nasty.


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 17, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> As far as stated in previous posts on this build, you could also build it like normal and just socket the LT1054. Leaving it in will give you the higher voltage. Taking it out will give you 7.5v I think. That's how I use mine, with the chip out. I love it. Clean to nasty.


interesting ..............


----------



## phazerz7 (Aug 18, 2019)

Robert said:


> Omit IC1, C12, C13, C14, C15, and D5.
> 
> Install jumper wires in the place of D1, D2, D3, D4.


If I only have a 18v tap available on my board would it be better to omit parts like that or just omit IC1 which would make it run @15v if what I've read just above is correct?
By "better" I mean closest to stock circuit @9v input. BTW is it possible to run it @18v with the cap values indicated in the build doc?


----------

